# Repatriation fees



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys,
Is anyone got his repatriation fee? It's been 4months now since I applied ( 25th of February) - no email - no SMS 

Thanks for sharing if any info


----------



## Juano (Aug 20, 2014)

Same here, same time frame, nothing heard as of yet.


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Got my money today . SMS from my bank with dha ref


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Daddy said:


> Got my money today . SMS from my bank with dha ref


lucky you. Which office and when did you appl? I went to the Akasia office to apply but they were telling me stories that it's no longer refundable but the information on their site means you can apply.


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

I applied at akasia office - just on the last day! 25 feb


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

I also applied last day in Feb 2015. Nothing as yet.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Home Affairs can really surprise one at times.

I finally got paid my repatriation guarantee. 1.5yrs after i applied for it. I really didn't follow up. I have been postponing it because i am currently busy with something else at the moment and booom today, there is the money.

I thank God!


----------

